# How do I bring this washer standpipe to code?



## garmonbozia (Apr 30, 2011)

This is an odd arrangement in a 110 year old home that went through a period of foreclosure, neglect, squatters, and who knows what else.  I'd appreciate your advice on what needs to be done with this sewer pipe problem

Top to bottom, the first problem is a disconnected pipe.  There's a pipe going up (to god only knows where) and a pipe connecting to a lateral that immediately joins the main stack.  Both are open, exposed to air.  I've never seen any water come out of either pipe.  I'm thinking of just capping them off.

The second issue is an open pipe, attached to the main stack, that I'd like to use as a clothes washer drain.  I know I'd need to extend the putative pipe up above the height of the washer and put an S trap in there somehow, but I don't know about venting requirements.

I'm attaching a crude ms-paint diagram so you have a clearer understanding of what's up.

Thanks in advance for any advice or instruction you can offer.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is all old iron pipe it all needs to be taken out and replaced with PVC and run right.
As far as that pipe going straight up that you have no idea where it goes to, look out side on the wall to see if they just ran the vent up the outside wall. very common to see that on older houses.


----------



## garmonbozia (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks, joecaption

The old cast iron should ideally be replaced entirely, I agree.  But the money isn't there to do that and I'm concerned only with code compliance and functionality.  If there's no easy way to do both, then I need to neglect the function in favor of compliance.


----------



## Redwood (May 1, 2011)

Your 2" open pipe for the washer needs a trap and a vent.

So Now, you need to find a vent to tie into...


----------



## joecaption (May 1, 2011)

PVC a whole lot faster to work with and far cheaper then having to replace subflooring, joist and repair walls when it leaks later on. That whole job would take about $30.00 worth of pipe and fittings.


----------

